# What is the best way to, build a CMS system?



## Mrbagino (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear all,

At the moment I build a CMS System with ASP.net!

My ask is, what do you suggest me to build a stable and safe CMS system?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 8, 2012)

Start by letting us know which one your looking at.

Are you installing one off the shelf or programming it yourself from ground up. There are many solutions for you.


----------



## Mrbagino (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry, i means what kind of codes are beter and stable to scripting?


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 8, 2012)

Ruby on Rails is a very popular development framework.

Django/Python is also very popular for rolling your own CMS.

Both will be very good choices in contrast to ASP.net development.


----------



## Mrbagino (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for this fast reaction!

Do you know some example reference, i want to see more about ruby and Django/Phyton


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 8, 2012)

Mrbagino said:
			
		

> Thanks for this fast reaction!
> 
> Do you know some example reference, i want to see more about ruby and Django/Phyton



http://rubyonrails.org/

https://www.djangoproject.com/

Sites that use ruby on rails:

https://github.com/
https://twitter.com/

Sites that use Django:

http://www.djangosites.org/

A list here:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1906795/what-are-some-famous-websites-built-in-django

Both revolve around the same software design concepts and methodologies.

For more information on ruby and python:

http://www.ruby-lang.org

http://www.python.org/


----------



## Mrbagino (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks UnixGod! Good help this help me a lot...


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 8, 2012)

Mrbagino said:
			
		

> Thanks UnixGod! Good help this help me a lot...



Always glad to help


----------



## vand777 (Dec 10, 2012)

Orchard CMS - my favorite. Open source, supported by Microsoft. Asp.Net / MVC 4 / C# 5. Theoretically speaking you can run it on Mono 2.11.4 under FreeBSD. I didn't try yet.


----------

